# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка после обновления конфигурации.

## _Евгений_

Здравствуйте, проблема возникла после обновления конфигурации 1с версии 7.7 с 526 до 537. Обновление конфигурации было сделано в конце марта, а в апреле начались проблемы: Запись книги покупок на основании сч. фактур формируется "сторно", а если менять знак "-" на "+", то не проводится. Может у кого была такая же проблема? Подскажите как возможно решить, заранее спасибо.

----------

